# ماسورة حريق من 65 الى 50



## Nile Man (5 يونيو 2014)

من المعروف ان في مواسير الfire المقاسات 65mm فما فوق باستخدم grooved او welding والاصغر threaded


----------



## Nile Man (5 يونيو 2014)

السؤال هنا عند الربط بين ماسورة 65 و ماسورة 50 ما نوع لfitting المستخدمة threaded or grooved


----------



## fayek9 (5 يونيو 2014)

ينفع الاتنين و ينفع لحام كمان باستخدام fitting ويمكنك مراجعة هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t379035.html


----------



## Nile Man (5 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> ينفع الاتنين و ينفع لحام كمان باستخدام fitting ويمكنك مراجعة هذا الموضوع
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t379035.html


تمام م فائق انا قد تابعت هذا الموضوع سابقا وقرات المناقشات في هذا الموضوع و لكن سؤالي على وجه التحديد جدا
نوع ال reducer المستخدم هل هو grooved or threaded ام هناك نوع reducer يكون من جانب threaded و من الجانب الاخر grooved 
و اكرر شكري لاهتمام حضرتك


----------



## fayek9 (5 يونيو 2014)

تمام..... أولا يوجد نوع grooved من الطرفين .
ثانيا : يوجد نوع threaded من الطرفين .
ثالثا : يوجد نوع من grooved من ناحية و مقلوظ من الجانب الأخر 
وحضرتك ممكن تستخدم اى من الانواع الثلاثة الموضحة عالية

أنظر المرفقات للمزيد من التوضيح


----------



## Nile Man (5 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> تمام..... أولا يوجد نوع grooved من الطرفين .
> ثانيا : يوجد نوع threaded من الطرفين .
> ثالثا : يوجد نوع من grooved من ناحية و مقلوظ من الجانب الأخر
> وحضرتك ممكن تستخدم اى من الانواع الثلاثة الموضحة عالية
> ...


تمام التمام ياهندسة 
ومن كلام حضرتك ان يكون اختياري على حسب النوع المتوافر عندي في المشروع


----------



## Nile Man (5 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> تمام..... أولا يوجد نوع grooved من الطرفين .
> ثانيا : يوجد نوع threaded من الطرفين .
> ثالثا : يوجد نوع من grooved من ناحية و مقلوظ من الجانب الأخر
> وحضرتك ممكن تستخدم اى من الانواع الثلاثة الموضحة عالية
> ...


انا مشكر لاسلوب حضرتك في الرد منظم جدا و واضح و مثبت بالمرجع


----------



## fayek9 (6 يونيو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> انا مشكر لاسلوب حضرتك في الرد منظم جدا و واضح و مثبت بالمرجع


 تحت أمرك فى أى وقت :56:


----------

